# Reptile one enclosure ( lock)



## Kennyhawk24 (Sep 12, 2019)

I just got a new reptile one enclosure 90x45x60. I’m a bit confused to how the lock is supposed to go on. The screws seem to be to long for the lock as they would hit the glass and stick out if they were screwed in all the way.

A small piece of plastic was in the same bag as the lock as well, does anyone know if that is supposed to be used? 

Thanks


----------



## aza9999 (Sep 13, 2019)

There's a few guides on YouTube


----------



## Kennyhawk24 (Sep 13, 2019)

Thanks but it’s nit that type of lock
[doublepost=1568322652,1568322621][/doublepost]It’s a hinged door enclosures


----------



## Rob (Sep 13, 2019)

A pic of the lock would help but from memory you slide it on the glass and tighten the grub screws to fix the lock in place so it doesn't move. The plastic is to protect the glass from the screws.


Like this...


----------



## Kennyhawk24 (Sep 13, 2019)

Thanks I thought that was the right way but just seemed weird that the screws stuck out so much. Was a bit worried the lizard could scrape itself against them.


----------



## Jamesy93 (Sep 15, 2019)

You put the piece of plastic between the screws and the glass 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

